# Help with gender identification



## BestBudgies (2 mo ago)

Hi! Just wondering what gender my new budgie is as he/she is still young so i am not sure. I can see a slight tinge of blue almost as pale as the blue feathers but cant quite be sure.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have a beautiful little girl. 
What have you named her?*


----------



## BestBudgies (2 mo ago)

Aww thank you! We will name her Bella


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bella is a nice name for her.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------



## BestBudgies (2 mo ago)

Hi! Yes iv already ordered some natural perches so they should come tomorrow as i read about that before getting her and got her a few budgie friendly toys that arrive tomorrow too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent! So happy to hear that.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Bella is a precious little girl! I can't wait to hear more about her


----------



## Natella (2 mo ago)

It seems that Bella has some white spots on her beak... Could you please make a more detailed picture of her face?


----------

